# BRP SC18 V2 Oval Set-UP



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hello, I just picked up a V2 and wanted to know what tires and set-up to use on a large ozite carpet oval. I'll be running a mamba brushless and six cell IB1400's. Also anyone know where to pick up stickers for 1/18 stock car bodies?

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Orange fronts Green dot rears for tires. It is best if Your just running oval to do the batts 4 on left 2 on right. When We ran the brushless we also ran the BRP #5240 rear wing it is a 10th scale wing but it kept the car planted. Also the wedge body is a must have going that fast. We were as fast as the 1/10th stock cars on our track


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks Bud! 

Great car, btw!

Jeff


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

isn't it amazing how such a simple car runs so well? =)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

KISS !!!!! Keep it simple stupid thats what I say


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

now.. go make a 4wd conversion for the B4..  j/k j/k


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry NO way. Have never been beat by any of the 4WD cars heck We would Qualify in the A main for touring most of the time.


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Bud, what is a good, smaller servo to run on the V2?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think what I have is a Futaba 9602 it is fast , centers and is not that costly.
No need to go with the super small ones. make sure You run a Kimbrough servo saver also.


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Bud, I'll want to order up a wedge body, stock car body and tires, can I order direct from you? 

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes You can order right from our web site.


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Bud, we actually swapped back to a road course now, so I wanted to know if I should use the same tire combo as the oval set-up. Also, I need a set of body mounts (front and rear), do I need the long ones you have or just the front/rear set?

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Same tire setup for road also. The long posts are just stock.


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks Bud, order sent. I may have to pick up another car, these are great! Also, can my local hobby shop order kits and parts to have them in stock? The guys are waiting to see how this performs and we may have a lot of demand very soon!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Have LHS contact Me.


----------

